# Cold smoking



## brodip2 (Aug 21, 2022)

Hello! I have been reading for a while, but just joined.  I’m smoking yo in Ontario (in a thunderstorm) and wondering about cold smoking with an offset.  I came up with this to get some smoke on to my wife’s homemade cheese.  Any tips?


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 22, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia
This is the place to ask , answer and show, oh yes and have some fun also

I will let the cheese smokers answer your question, as I have not done this yet.

David


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2022)

The easiest way to smoke cheese in an offset is to get a pellet tube, fill it with pellets, light it up & put it in your firebox. The only heat generated will come from the smoldering pellets.
Al


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 22, 2022)

As long as you can keep it under 80 degrees you should be fine, you dont want your cheese to start sweating


----------



## tbern (Aug 22, 2022)

welcome to the forum from Minnesota!  interesting setup you have there!!


----------



## brodip2 (Aug 22, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> The easiest way to smoke cheese in an offset is to get a pellet tube, fill it with pellets, light it up & put it in your firebox. The only heat generated will come from the smoldering pellets.
> Al


Thanks for the advice. I’ve been thinking about one of those for a while.


----------



## brodip2 (Aug 22, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> As long as you can keep it under 80 degrees you should be fine, you dont want your cheese to start sweating


The 80 degrees was tricky.  I was smoking some beef ribs and thought turning the chimney would keep the heat down in the box, but it was tricky to keep it under 100 when the smoker was at 225.


----------

